
Ask HN: What's the best generic UI/UX for user-specified sort order? - loosetypes
For some arbitrary list where you can&#x27;t rely on an implicitly comparable attribute.<p>I&#x27;m familiar with buttons to move up or down, effectively swapping positions.
And draggable cards. Even multi-select of cards to move batches at once.<p>Is there any good experience once things get to, say, a thousand items?<p>I&#x27;m having a hard time thinking of anything more friendly than (or even comparable to) working with text in an editor..<p>Are there any interesting, potentially radical approaches that haven&#x27;t yet become commonplace?
======
_ah
The closest analog is probably large spreadsheets. In those cases, if you're
not sorting on the data itself, the typical operation is to cut/paste a range
of rows.

But honestly if you're expecting your users to manually sort 1000+ items
that's a bad smell. I suggest you don't actually understand the problem you're
trying to solve.

